# To Cut or Not to Cut - That is the question...



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess this question is aimed at both men and women and concerns adult circumcision.

in my mid-30's I was 'cut'. I always wanted to be... What pushed me was my wife saying that the reason she never went near 'me' was because I smelt..!
Are there any husbands or wives out there that have experienced both? Do you find it cleaner and less smelly? (I found that even afew minutes after a good wash there is still 'that' slight smell).
What do the ladies prefer? Really? I know what is really important is who is on the end of it and how its used...
I live (not 'from') in a country where circumcision is the 'norm'.... 
So ladies (and gents!!) which do you prefer?

Lets NOT go down the route of it being barbaric/if we werent meant to have a foreskin God wouldn't have given us one...!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

can't speak for everyone, but I was cut as a baby.

I been told I have a "beautiful" tool by several women, it never smells and is always clean, no problem with sensation.

I would recommend getting it done, it will be tender for a bit, but I think it is healthier.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

My OH had it done a few years before he met me, for medical reasons. We've spoken about it and he said for him there was no loss of sensation, and he likes that it is easy to keep clean. He had to have all of it snipped away, and I think it looks good.

I'd never seen a cut one before but I much prefer it.


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

A few thoughts...
My H is cut (done as a baby) and him and every guy I've been with before always had a slight scnet, even when clean. It's not unpleasant, it's just the way genitalia smells. Same thing for women.
I'm not sure the exact reason why you're considering this; is a longer foreskin causing some other problems for you, or is it just the added sensation you get when it's pulled back that you're looking for? Keep in mind that if you do get circ'd, the glans will then be exposed to underwear, etc 24/7 and will become dryer and keratinized and less sensitive over time. So do take that into consideration.
I dunno, I'm of the opinion that the body is usually best left alone, unless there are some significant problems that warrant surgery. Personally, looking at a scarred penis isn't that attractive to me.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I find the sensation being cut far far better!

I understand that it is the way God made me...but I feel that an erect penis that is 'ready for action' should have the glans exposed. Ladies (and some men) have cosmetic surgery to improve their looks etc....

Both sides would be good...guys who had it done (by their choice) who wished they hadn't because of blah blah blah, or are reaaly please they had it done because of...
Likewise from women on the 'receiving end'..!


----------



## IamNotHere (Jun 9, 2009)

Good god, dude. Absolutely do NOT mutilate your penis.

I was circumcized as an infant, and if you only knew the problems that this has caused between me, my wife, my brother who had his son cut, my father before he passed away, my mother, my friends, my entire family...I'm not joking.

This was done against my will, as it is to all infants. And for what? Before I lost my virginity to my future wife, I never thought anything bad about circumcision. i thought it was "normal." Masturbation felt great. Big surprise the first time I actually had my member inside a woman...I honestly felt absolutely nothing. The nerves on my skin were all gone. It took an abnormal amount of concentration to even ejaculate after a half hour of hard thrusting. Something was very strange, but I just figured, "Eh, sex is overrated."

That was until I talked to a friend of mine who was uncircumcised, describing his first experience with sex...describing sensations that I never knew. So I got curious...I typed "circumcision medical journal" on google, and found out the WONDERFUL news...That circumcision removes the most sensitive parts of the penis, is the most sensitive skin on the male body, and takes away about 50-70% of the sensation during sex.

I knew something was missing.

Ever since then, I've been more angry and depressed about the whole thing than you can possibly imagine. The only things that keep me going are a loving wife, the ability to educate others about this, and foreskin restoration. I've gotten a lot back through restoration, but I will never get back everything that I have lost for the sake of medical lies.

Do not do it, dude. You'll shoot yourself when you realize what you lost.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Iamnothere - I hear you. There is alot of anticirc feeling circulating at the moment...how dare parents 'mutilate' their children without their consent. I am sure that it is only a matter of time before a circumcised adult (probably in the US) takes his parents to court for this. Very sad...because 99.9% of parents only have their childs best interests at heart....they may be misinformed but certainly not malicious.

I appreciate the other views posted on here. But what I would really like are some views from men that were cut after becoming sexually active so have a before and after experience and from women who have experience of both. 
I've read that giving a HJ to an uncut one is easier but it seems that in general BJ'ing a cut one is better....

Please respond.....! Thanks!


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok, so I had a boyfriend that was uncut, and yes, like you said, giving a HJ was easier, but I agree with you about the scent. The skin traps moisture, and such, and gives off that "slight smell." My H was cut, and although it took some getting used to with the HJ, (practice always makes perfect) I preferred it cut. 
I took care of my H mentally handicap uncle, and he was uncut. He, at the age of 53 developed some problems (as did his two other brothers later on in life, both uncut, and had to be circumcised) with his foreskin, and he had to be circumcised. He was in my care at the point in time, and so I looked after his recovery of the circumcision. It was a quick recovery, and there was absolutely NO scarring. As for the loss of "sensitivity" IamNotHere mentioned, I am positive there was no sensitivity loss, as I also had to bathe him, and his facial expressions while he was being cleaned down there beg to differ on that. 
I say go for it. Find a good Doctor, discuss your concerns with him, and go for it!


----------



## ASV (Feb 6, 2011)

Nature put that foreskin there for a good reason.
Man wrongly thinks he can improve upon that.I think it is stupid to cut it.
It probably has a crazy religeous origin.


----------



## black ant (Feb 21, 2011)

7737,
I got snipped at the age of 28, now I'm 38. My urologist recommeded the procedure because my foreskin would not "stretch" enough leading to small painful tearing. I'd have to wait to "heal" in order to have sex again. The recovery from the procedure was very painful, but for me the pain was worth the results!! 
I do not feel any difference in sensation. I love the way it looks and so does my wife! Since getting cut, the wife and I have maintained a very healthy sex life (3-4 times per week, married 11 years). She enjoys giving me oral a lot more now as well! 
Hope this helps. If you have other questions ask away. 
A lil Advice... ask your urologist how many circumcisions he has done. You want someone with experience handling your hammer!

black ant


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I had my son done when he was four (medical reasons)....he was given what the surgeon called a "mini" circumcision. Which just meant they didn't take all the foreskin off so he ended up still having just enough skin left to protect the head of his penis. Just mentioning that incase you may want to ask your surgeon about it.

I've been with men on both sides and to be honest could not tell any difference once they were erect. 

Black Ant has a valid point about asking the surgeon how much experience he has in doing them. We could have gotten my son done immediately but chose to wait a little longer until we could get the surgeon with the most experience.

In theory nature creates us perfectly with all our bits in tact just how they should be...but in the real world we know that's not true, sometimes nature doesn't quite get it right and needs a little tweaking.


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

In theory nature creates us perfectly with all our bits in tact just how they should be...but in the real world we know that's not true, sometimes nature doesn't quite get it right and needs a little tweaking.[/QUOTE]



I concur, very well said


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I disagree with Iamnothere. 

I was cut as an infant. The first time with my wife maybe took 30 seconds and I was trying to make it last as long as possible.

I really have never had an issue and the sex with my wife is great.


----------



## IamNotHere (Jun 9, 2009)

To Topic Creator, I have spoken to two men in the last year who were cut as adults and restored later in life. I asked them to rate all 3 out of 10.

One man said sex was a 10, before he was cut at 22. _Right after being cut and healing from the operation_, sex was an 11! Everything was very sensational, because the glans was super sensitive. However, as the years went by, the glans quickly became keritonized, and not sensitive at all. It eventually dwindled down to a 3 or 4, he said. After a few years of restoring, he eventually got back a rating of a 7 or an 8.

A second man I talked to said that sex was a 10, before being cut at 18. Immediately, he said it was a 2. He felt violated, and he lost his ability to reach a full body orgasm. Ejaculation did not elicit the same full body response. Later, in his 50's, he restored for 4 years, and finally got back feeling full body orgasms. He said it was very close to a 9, at that point. 

That helps me sleep better at night, knowing that I can get back that much. But I still can't get back everything, and I can't erase that some quack with a knife mutilated me without the use of painkillers, when I was born.

Go ahead and get circumcized, man. You and most everyone else here seems sold on the idea. But I ask you to be honest with us and yourself after it's done. Come back to the boards and tell us how sex feels.

If you honestly tell me and everyone else here that it feels the same, and you prove me wrong...Then I will thank you from the bottom of my heart! Because a great weight will be lifted off my shoulders!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 2 sons , when the first was born he was 8 wks early so they couldn't cut him and then when he was able the uroligst we went to said that he was bigger than most because he was older and he thought the tools he had would work. well apon questioning him we did not feel comfortable with him and by the time we found someone it was to late insurance would not cover it .

so I did some on line reading about it and the % of people who do it is droping so we decided not to have it done .when we had our 2nd son because our first wasn't we decided not to do the second son.

Now i have been very candid with both my boy about their hygine and have taught them about proper cleaning and stretching of their foreskin first son has no problems but the 2nd son just had a urinary infection and could not pee because of the pain (burning sensation). when I asked if he was cleaning and stretching he sheeply said no. I then went over the proper care for foreskin again and even told him we might have to have it removed if it keeps happening and then he will look like dad.( I am cut) the look on his face was total horror. he even questioned me about why I was different and I told him the truth.that because of dads large size it would be impossible.........Just joking I told him when dad was born they just did everybody automaticaly.

well he has been cleaning and stretching and all seem well.

its a personal choice and I am glad it worked out the way it did for my boys now if they want to have it done they can decide for themselves.

the medical reasons given for it are neglagable its really not nessary with proper care .just a money make for the droctors.....IMO


I see another double standard if the dr said women should have there lips removed there would be totla out cry but mulating boys seems to be ok.because its looks nicer


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I'm no expert so I have to ask. Do the men not notice the lack of sensitivity because it is just a gradual process? I mean, the moment you get circumcised it should be more sensitive and then slowly go down, right?


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

I would recommend it to anyone who is not happy with what they have.
You mentioned that the foreskin does not retract when erect and there is additional skin left over.

**** THAT!......LOSE THAT SKIN!

I have been circumcised since a child.
I am 46 and find NO difference in sex...or the sensations since I was a youth.

I don't know what this keritosis bull**** is....I would not listen to it.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I see another double standard if the dr said women should have there lips removed there would be totla out cry but mulating boys seems to be ok.because its looks nicer


I know that originally male circumcision was done for religious or cultural reasons. The same as female circumcision...which is still practiced in different countries (although I'm pretty sure even in those countries it is against the law to do so now).

So no need to be slicing of lips willy nilly to gain equality 

I'm not sure why it became so popular to circumcise male babies so widely (non cultural or religious reasons). I'm thinking probably because of cleanliness - lets be honest, little boys are not renowned for always taking the time to be clean. Especially back when circumcision of male babies was so popular and genitalia was a dirty word in homes around the world.

I also remember my mother (who was a nurse during wartime) telling me that because levels of cleanliness were so bad for the soldiers (understandably) that she witnessed so many of them coming in and having to get done because of infections - it was awful for them she said. So perhaps that played in to it all.

I think now though, we are better educated and have a wider access to information and with that comes the power of choice for parents. 

As a side note: I don't believe it's fair for anyone to carry a grudge or blame their parents for having their sons circumcised back in the day. They were simply doing what they believed at the time to be the best for their sons.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mommy22 - been married 15 years, both aged 42. My wife was a virgin when I met her so she has only known my 'little friend'. She can't compare my penis with any other that she has actually 'tried'. She does not give oral and makes comments about my penis smelling. I am festidious about personal hygiene in that I always cleen myself 'down there' every evening (in case I get lucky!!). Even so, there is still 'that' slight male willy type smell. Maybe my wife is more aware of it than others...?

We've watched some porn together and she has made the odd comment about cut penises; 'umm...that looks nice'...but I really don't think she actually knows its a cut one. 
I just think that an erect penis with the skin back and glans showing looks nicer and = ready for action.

Believe me - making love with a penis where the glans remains covered was like having a shower fully clothed! When I or my wife holds my skin back it is mindblowing!

No one is born perfect...people have surgery to correct bunions, increase/decrease breast size, reduce sagging eye 'bags', dental implants, dental veneers etc. So I see no wrong in a bit of penile corrective surgery....


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

7737 said:


> Mommy22 - been married 15 years, both aged 42. My wife was a virgin when I met her so she has only known my 'little friend'. She can't compare my penis with any other that she has actually 'tried'. She does not give oral and makes comments about my penis smelling. I am festidious about personal hygiene in that I always cleen myself 'down there' every evening (in case I get lucky!!). Even so, there is still 'that' slight male willy type smell. Maybe my wife is more aware of it than others...?
> 
> We've watched some porn together and she has made the odd comment about cut penises; 'umm...that looks nice'...but I really don't think she actually knows its a cut one.
> I just think that an erect penis with the skin back and glans showing looks nicer and = ready for action.
> ...


Like others said, is it not possible to have it partially removed? Just asking. That way you can test it out if having it regular sized is good enough for you. Don't know, just asking.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've read about a 'partial circumcision' on the internet. Seems they only remove enough so that when erect the glans is uncovered, but flaccid alot, if not all of the glans is covered.

Any one out there had a partial 'chop'??!!!


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

I posted earlier on this thread to say my OH had an adult circumcision. For him, his foreskin would not retract back over the head and was painful when erect. He eventually went and got snipped and says he wished he'd had it done years ago for all the trouble it's caused him. He doesn't feel his sensitivity has lessened.

The only thing is that he worries at times they snipped TOO much off; after sex it does feel tight and the skin around the scar is very stretched, especially if he wants to go again. I don't think it's a common thing but apparently it does happen and he has considered seeing if anything could be done about it.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

I have "experienced both".. lol.

Whether they are cut or uncut they feel exactly the same when you are having sex (to the woman at least). We have hardly any nerve endings inside our vagina so we can't really feel much anyways. So it makes no difference in that respect.

Not sure how it is for the guy so I'll leave that to others to answer.


----------



## daison (Mar 3, 2011)

I know a man who had his done as an adult - he completely regretted it.

My husband is not cut and his foreskin does not fully retract. It doesn't bother me at all - it smells like...a penis  He's never complained about the sensitivity, and I've never noticed him holding it back...so I doubt that he's even tried. Might make things more interesting 

I'd talk to a surgeon for sure.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Been away for awhile....whilst I was away I had it done! Am now 'cut' a 'roundhead', 'skinless'! It was done about a week ago under a general. I opted for a full 'high, loose' option. All went well. I have dissolvable stictches and it all looks a bit sore! Doesn't feel sore though....the only time it hurts is when I get an erection but bringing my legs up and into the 'foetal position' relieves the 'strain'. Am looking forward to using my new toy in a few weeks time!!!


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

7737 said:


> Been away for awhile....whilst I was away I had it done! Am now 'cut' a 'roundhead', 'skinless'! It was done about a week ago under a general. I opted for a full 'high, loose' option. All went well. I have dissolvable stictches and it all looks a bit sore! Doesn't feel sore though....the only time it hurts is when I get an erection but bringing my legs up and into the 'foetal position' relieves the 'strain'. Am looking forward to using my new toy in a few weeks time!!!


Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations!

Was this full or partial?


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

...I opted for 'high and loose' = full circumcision whilst still leaving some skin....to be a bit graphic (!!) - glans completely uncovered but still some skin bunched up behind. 
Had a long chat with the surgeon who showed me some styles...when erect skin well back but not tight. 
I can't bear an erection long enough to have a good look at the moment!


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

7737 said:


> Had a long chat with the surgeon who showed me some styles...


 This sounds quite like a visit with a hairstylist :rofl:


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:
Well...I guess it was a form of a 'short back and sides'!!


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm back! 
All I can say is that if you are a man who's foreskin does not retract when erect, then get circumcised!

I am about 95% healed now....I love my new ****, my wife loves it too! It looks far better and more sexy, doesn't have 'that' smell, feels nicer....it just feels so 'right'! 

If there are any other men out there thinking about being done...go for it! Be a roundhead!


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi! I didn't see this thread until after you'd already gone through with the surgery, so congrats! I just wanted to post a slightly different perspective.
DH is my only NOT circumcised partner. It definitely makes a difference and I'm a big fan. He was not born in the US and was a little surprised (maybe a little offended!) at the suggestion that circumcised parts are "cleaner." I'm very sensitive to poor hygiene, but I've never noticed a smell. And, at the risk of being too graphic, it just feels better!
Obviously, an actual problem like the OP started with is different. But if everything is working normally... wash it and keep it!


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

PF - Obviously it wasn't a dinner table discussion before....but since being done it isnt so much a secret. Uncut male friends have asked me if the op was painful etc and that they had toyed with the idea. Surprisingly, 3-4 married female friends have commented and asked my wife whether cut/uncut is better. Naturally she prefers cut (thank goodness!).

I did lots of research on the net before being done...there is as much written against circumcision as there is for it...likewise it seems a 50-50 split with women as to which they prefer.

However, women with cut partners said that there was no difference in penetrative sex, giving a BJ was better and nicer but that a hand job was more difficult as there was no skin to move up and down.

For my wife and I, having experienced both, we prefer circumcised.

I would advise it to any man...but go in with your eyes wide open because once its done, its done.

You are also helping medical science...because one of the things they use the foreskin for is to grow and culture new skin for skin grafts onto burn victims....


----------

